# Flex tree saddles... which one?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have an original Orthoflex, when the trees were built by R.L. Watson. It's older than your Circle Y but still in near new condition.

I am second owner. I bought it for my then slender athletic built TWH, from a lady whose Arab/TWH was built the same as Rusty.

Rusty is now 22 and not near as svelte as when he was a kid, lollol

I love the saddle but even if it did fit him, I wouldn't use it, as it weighs around 30lbs. --way too heavy for my old and short self to slide up the side of a 16.1H horse, lollol

I said all that to say, if you could find an original Orthoflex for the right price, that might be something to consider.

I don't know this to be true but, some have said when Orthoflex "reorganized" and Waton stopped building the trees, the saddles were never the same high quality.


----------



## Bodhigirl (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow... too heavy! My flextree is about 24 pounds, easy to lift. Hoping for more feedback and thanks for yours.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an Abetta and a Circle Y. Both have the flex trees. 

There is no comparison in comfort or quality. The circle Y blows the abetta off the map. The abetta is ok for comfort, and the synthetic stuff is easy for your butt to stick to. But it shows wear after a year of use. (About 200 trail miles.) The circle y is much nicer. 

Of course, I could have bought and thrown away several abettas for the same price, so it is a matter of how you look at it.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

/www.horsesaddleshop.com/flex-trees-101.html#.WBtLN8m6-N0 gives a nice summary of the various flex trees used in the brands that store sells. They say "If you want the highest quality, go with the flex trees that incorporate a wooden cantle and swell with neoprene bars. You get the benefits of strength and durability of a traditional wood tree with the new flexible technology. We don't see these saddles wearing out very easily."
That would be the Alamo Flex, Circle Y's Flex2, the Tex Tan Flex, and Reinsman flex.

The Abettas are definitely not highly regarded, to say it politely. SouthernTrails on here said, years ago, that he thought the Ralide flex tree was the only one he might recommend, at least at that time. Flex tree saddles have low resale value, and people seem to either love them or hate them. I owned a TexFlex briefly a few years ago, but sold it and bought an inexpensive old '50s or '60s saddle because I wanted a more substantial tree and just a "beater" saddle for trail riding.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The only flex tree I have personally tried is the Circle Y Flex2 tree. I don't find it to be a "true" flex tree; I think of it more of a combination tree. 

But it fits my boys well and I can't tell that it's a flex tree. I really like it.


----------



## planta (Aug 23, 2015)

Honestly I use Abetta Flex tree for gaited horses. My TWH mare is solid 16 hands with high shoulder and it fits her perfectly. I am 5'5" and I easy can put it on and off-just 18 lb. I tried treeless saddle, tried nice husbands leather one-couldn't pick it up without help and I consider myself strong. Easy to wash with a hose.


Here is with pad for gaited horses


----------

